# CALLING OC/SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA Area for Help~!



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

Gentlemen,
Im not a huge poster on this site, however i do read and read and read alot on here gaining as much knowledge as possible. My last system i spent nearly 2k in sound deadening my car with SecondSkin, had a 12" Avalache, SPX components but then sadly my car was totalled. 

I am seriously considering for my next car a TRUE SQ system. I had in mind going 3 way frontstage active, IB sub stage, false floor, full deadening again, alpine processor, all in what I plan to buy... a Lincoln LS (to come by late October). 

What I can't decide is, do I really want to do that......... i've never HEARD a real SQ system, IB or not so I can't make up my mind. *Is there anyone on here who is in the OC or surrounding area's who would give me a demo of thier SQ* car? I come from caraudio.com where it's all joksters with SPL installs. I've only read and seen sq cars online 

I hope I can find someone local to help me make my decision......all people I know are into spl only  If you do help I don't see why I couldnt buy you lunch/dinner and gas $$ too. Username on ca.com is same as here. Let me know if there's anything I can do to (granted i find someone) to take some time outa your busy day and help me. Thanks.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

we should get a mini meet for the socal crew. I'd be interested in hearing some other peoples rides as well.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

If we can wait until August, I should have my system in. Sat. works best for me



scott_fx said:


> we should get a mini meet for the socal crew. I'd be interested in hearing some other peoples rides as well.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i'd be down for that if it is the first or second week of august.


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

A OC/SoCal meet would be awesome. I would love to see and hear what others are doing around here.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

does august 11th work for anyone?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's do it. My system should be done by tomorrow.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

August 11th works for me! Shoot, i'll go as far as to say i'll make myself available if we get a mini-meet going any date! Thanks Guys!


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

fredridge said:


> If we can wait until August, I should have my system in. Sat. works best for me


if you need a hand, let me know.


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

August 11 would be great...where are we thinking of having this meet?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

designer485 said:


> August 11 would be great...where are we thinking of having this meet?


Sonic or Autobacs?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Aug. 11 works for me too.

CB 5- Hey ifyou'd like to take a listen before then lemme know. My install is far from finished and I'm planning changes as I write this, but in it's sounding better than it has in a while in it's current state. I work in Cypress, and live in Buena Park. Where are you?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

lol interesting, i will be So-cal on august 11th, maybe i can meet up with yall, maybe.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

technobug said:


> Aug. 11 works for me too.
> 
> CB 5- Hey ifyou'd like to take a listen before then lemme know. My install is far from finished and I'm planning changes as I write this, but in it's sounding better than it has in a while in it's current state. I work in Cypress, and live in Buena Park. Where are you?


i'd love to technobug! I live and work in santa ana but go to school at CSUF so I am all over OC! Cypress/Buena Park are pretty close to CSUF! pm sent.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> Sonic or Autobacs?


i like the idea of Autobacs....but you more seasoned ppl can decide anywhere.


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

Autobacs works for me if thats what people are thinking...?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

(what/where is autobacs?)


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

Autobacs is actually Super Autobacs which is located on beach blvd. east of the 22. It is an automotive aftermarket superstore...basically a pep-boys/autozone on steriods directed at the aftermarket scene. They carry everything from car audio to model cars to wheels and tires to turbos.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Hope the turnout will be better than last time (2-didn't manage to find ourselves).


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

should we start a dedicated thread for this?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I would prefer Sonic... no stereo store, but closer to me huge parking lot and closer to the 91 which might be easier for most from different areas than the 22


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

scott_fx said:


> should we start a dedicated thread for this?


i would say so... we've sparked a good amount of interest!


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Damn, OC represent!!!!!!!


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

I'll make it to this. Not sure if my stereo will be done. I hope it is done so some of the more experienced people can maybe help tune.

Jimmy


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

So does anyone have an RTA to bring to the party?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

eqsandleds said:


> So does anyone have an RTA to bring to the party?


Uhhhh yeah, but where would you plug it in?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

what's the current draw on the rta?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

scott_fx said:


> what's the current draw on the rta?


I have no clue. It's a Behringer 8024.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll rent a generator from somewhere if need be.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

hahaha......sweeet!

you guys are crazy.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I would like to do this also.Beware of Sonic they don't allow car clubs or meets like this.I would suggest autobachs or if you like the area where sonic is there is a better option that invites clubs and it is right down the street. Nicks Burgers 1/2 block east of Brookhurst on Orangethorpe.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I would like to do this also.Beware of Sonic they don't allow car clubs or meets like this.I would suggest autobachs or if you like the area where sonic is there is a better option that invites clubs and it is right down the street. Nicks Burgers 1/2 block east of Brookhurst on Orangethorpe.



Since when does Sonic not allow car clubs? The GTO guys meet there all the time.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> Since when does Sonic not allow car clubs? The GTO guys meet there all the time.


It was recent but it has been like that since I know of.The scions went and it left hardly any bays open and they were told that they wouldn't be served and no loitering .Maybe I'm wrong, but if a few too many cars showed up it could be a problem that could be avoided entirely at a friendlier place.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I would like to do this also.Beware of Sonic they don't allow car clubs or meets like this.I would suggest autobachs or if you like the area where sonic is there is a better option that invites clubs and it is right down the street. Nicks Burgers 1/2 block east of Brookhurst on Orangethorpe.


hmmm, whichever you guys decide is fine with me..... Nick's Burgers? Never been there b4.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> It was recent but it has been like that since I know of.The scions went and it left hardly any bays open and they were told that they wouldn't be served and no loitering .Maybe I'm wrong, but if a few too many cars showed up it could be a problem that could be avoided entirely at a friendlier place.


I am with you, I was just curious. 

I say we do Autobacs. They have a huge parking lot.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I am with you, I was just curious.
> 
> I say we do Autobacs. They have a huge parking lot.


i'd love to check out your GTO......... my next car i've narrowed down to either:


Pontiac GTO or a Lincoln LS . . .. 

GTO: Love the look, HP, Looks like tons of fun, but i imagine it'll get noisy as far as road noise, louder engine, not the best for acoustics as if compared to something quieter? Just a thought...
LS: Classy, Some punch with 280 hp, 4 door (back seat for dates ) Big Trunk to throw a number of dead bodies, quieter, softer ride.

Just my thoughts, no matter what my next car is it'll be sound deadend completely like before. I was just skeptical of how good a system would sound in a GTO vs an LS. Can't wait gentlemen!


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

CaliforniaBoy5 said:


> i'd love to check out your GTO......... my next car i've narrowed down to either:
> 
> 
> Pontiac GTO or a Lincoln LS . . ..
> ...


The GTO is pretty damn quite inside. You only hear the LS2 when punching it, or with the windows down. Exhaust noise is pretty much nil as well. The car sounds mean going down the street though. I had my brother drive past me a few time once as a stood on the side of the street. LOL


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

wow, if it is then I am going to have to do some serious test driving.......... the insurance on a GTO will kill me though


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

eqsandleds said:


> The GTO is pretty damn quite inside. You only hear the LS2 when punching it, or with the windows down. Exhaust noise is pretty much nil as well. The car sounds mean going down the street though. I had my brother drive past me a few time once as a stood on the side of the street. LOL


hmm...you can hear my ls1 a mile away :-\ not the best sq friendly car


----------



## fej (Feb 8, 2006)

Just a heads up on the LS .. .stay FAR away from the early ones (think started production in 01). Tranny problems .. rear end problems .. rattles all over the place .. about half of the electronics work correctly etc etc.

Our company had a couple of them from 01 for employees ... the repair bills out of warranty have been big dollars.

I lean toward the GTO from the two myself ... and 280hp in the LS vs 400 lsx hp is not comparable.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

scott_fx said:


> hmm...you can hear my ls1 a mile away :-\ not the best sq friendly car


Drop top C5 and the GTO are two different animals though. 

Sweet C5 you got though. Your rims are sick. What are they?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

fej said:


> Just a heads up on the LS .. .stay FAR away from the early ones (think started production in 01). Tranny problems .. rear end problems .. rattles all over the place .. about half of the electronics work correctly etc etc.
> 
> Our company had a couple of them from 01 for employees ... the repair bills out of warranty have been big dollars.
> 
> I lean toward the GTO from the two myself ... and 280hp in the LS vs 400 lsx hp is not comparable.


Word!!

You have to remember that Ford is a four letter word. LOL


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I would like to attend as well.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I would love to attend the meet as well. I'm located in Riverside for school out here, but am willing to offer a demo for you, if you're willing to drive out here. I do go down to the OC once in a while.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Is August 11 going to be the date?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Is August 11 going to be the date?


Seems like it.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

That means it wont be long before you guys get to hear how weak my **** is.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

eqsandleds said:


> Drop top C5 and the GTO are two different animals though.
> 
> Sweet C5 you got though. Your rims are sick. What are they?


thank you, they are hre 547's 19" in fron 20" in the rear



Bluto Blutarsky said:


> That means it wont be long before you guys get to hear how weak my **** is.


it wont be long until you guys see my two dented rims  hopefully i'll have them fixed before the meet


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

Can we get a roll count going of who's in on August 11th?


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

I think that would be a good idea, Count me in.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

CaliforniaBoy5 said:


> Can we get a roll count going of who's in on August 11th?


1)Scott_fx
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## designer485 (Sep 19, 2006)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

designer485 said:


> 1)Scott_fx
> 2)designer485
> 3)Bluto Blutarsky
> 4)
> ...


I am wherever you guys say it is.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

put me down for as a maybe: pending location, date, and time.
would be fun, just need to get some tuning done by then


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

I am there


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

DATE: Aug 11
Time:
Location:

Attending:
1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll be there too. Sign me up. Perhaps we can all go out for a bowl of pho afterwards.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I sure hope none of you guys are skinny puppy.




http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/news/local/rsm/article_1756036.php


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

Attending:
1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I'll be there too. Sign me up. Perhaps we can all go out for a bowl of pho afterwards.


**** man. I have a bunch of Veitnamese boys, but I can not stand Pho. Sorry, but it smells like dirty feet to me.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Attending:
1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)
9)
10)


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

eqsandleds said:


> **** man. I have a bunch of Veitnamese boys,....


Uhhhhhh...........what?! 

Should I be scared to ask?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

technobug said:


> Uhhhhhh...........what?!
> 
> Should I be scared to ask?


I grew up in Westminster. Been shot at while drinking coffee. Got shot at outside of Blue after I got done spinning. I have seen people die. Being white I stay away from those places now.

I don't know how old you are, but I used to hang out and work at Side Pocket.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

technobug said:


> Attending:
> 1)Scott_fx
> 2)designer485
> 3)Bluto Blutarsky
> ...


I won't have my system completely done but I'll either be running the TC-3000 that's in my car right now or my TC OEM 10" w/ PR in my garage and I have Rainbow Germaniums installed in case some of you have never heard any of those. I look forward to going.


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

count me in !!!!

hopefully will have everything up and running by then

rj


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)

we've got room for more!


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)

Damn Cesar gotta go and make a meet and ****z.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)

Shall we wear name tags?


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)

Shall we wear name tags?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I would think that name tags with your e-name, lol,and your real name is a good idea. IMO,It would be cool if everyone that lives in the area would come,you don't need to have a working system to talk trash on my steaming pile.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

rjcastr said:


> count me in !!!!
> 
> hopefully will have everything up and running by then
> 
> rj


Ooooooohhhhh shiiiiiiiit! 
RJ is that you?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Have we decided on a spot yet?


----------



## rjcastr (May 17, 2007)

this should be very exciting folks!

woot! woot!


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

from what I understand everyone see's Super Autobacs as the choice of destination for August 11th, however time has not been decided.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

w00t Keith is comming. RJ u the one with the STI?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

CaliforniaBoy5 said:


> from what I understand everyone see's Super Autobacs as the choice of destination for August 11th, however time has not been decided.


I just stopped by Autobacs, I live 5 mins away, I talked to the manager and they have no objection to us meeting there. I always try to do things the right way so I thought I would ask. I didn't want us all to meet there to only get kicked out.

So how about sometime in the afternoon? Say around 3:00? Then those of us that are adventurous could take a cruise down to HB or Bolsa Chica and have a little bonfire and kick back?


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I just stopped by Autobacs, I live 5 mins away, I talked to the manager and they have no objection to us meeting there. I always try to do things the right way so I thought I would ask. I didn't want us all to meet there to only get kicked out.
> 
> So how about sometime in the afternoon? Say around 3:00? Then those of us that are adventurous could take a cruise down to HB or Bolsa Chica and have a little bonfire and kick back?


I will be brining a truck and don't see why i couldnt bring firewood for the bonfire later


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I just stopped by Autobacs, I live 5 mins away, I talked to the manager and they have no objection to us meeting there. I always try to do things the right way so I thought I would ask. I didn't want us all to meet there to only get kicked out.
> 
> So how about sometime in the afternoon? Say around 3:00? Then those of us that are adventurous could take a cruise down to HB or Bolsa Chica and have a little bonfire and kick back?


Ya, I was pretty sure they would be okay with it since alot of Lexus people usually have meets there. (There's a Lexus SC meet there on the 27th of this month.)


----------



## vpkb1998 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm up for the meet but not at S.A. I don't like all the attention we'll get. Is there alternate location?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

phyphoestilic said:


> w00t Keith is comming. RJ u the one with the STI?


Bonfire would be cool. I'm down.

I don't think that's RJ. RJ doesn't "woot woot" He's more of a "duuuuuuuude!" guy. hahahaha


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

alright! super autobach at 3:00, august 11. I will definitely be there!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

vpkb1998 said:


> I'm up for the meet but not at S.A. I don't like all the attention we'll get. Is there alternate location?


Naw,I think autobach is the lowest profile meeting place for cars thats around.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Naw,I think autobach is the lowest profile meeting place for cars thats around.


I would have to agree. If you are worried about strangers seeing your car, don't open it up to anybody not from the board. This is where I like the name tag idea.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I would have to agree. If you are worried about strangers seeing your car, don't open it up to anybody not from the board. This is where I like the name tag idea.


hah although very funny I agree. Name tags would help


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be bringing the name tags,I think that they are a great way to get people talking.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

I just picked up 15 cases of monster and a cooler. Hope y'all are thirsty. That's 360cans of the **** btw. I have original (green), lo-carb ( blue), assult (red), khaos (orange), and M-80 ( yellow). 

Somebody needs to bring some ice!


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

whoa whoa, so when's this meet? I wanna go


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

when's this at? didn't feel like reading through all of it


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

when's this at? didn't feel like reading through all of it


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

test?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I might be able to make it. If so, I'll bring my TL, though I only have one sensor.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I might be able to make it. If so, I'll bring my TL, though I only have one sensor.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

I might be able to make it. If I do, I can bring my TL, though it only has 1 sensor.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's bring this to the top to keep it fresh yo.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe take the sign up list and start a new thread



eqsandleds said:


> Let's bring this to the top to keep it fresh yo.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)internecine
15)
16)
17)
18)
19)
20)

it would be great if we had someome with a laptop rta


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks to npdang for making this a sticky.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

technobug said:


> I just picked up 15 cases of monster and a cooler. Hope y'all are thirsty. That's 360cans of the **** btw. I have original (green), lo-carb ( blue), assult (red), khaos (orange), and M-80 ( yellow).
> 
> Somebody needs to bring some ice!


 
I can bring the ice. . .. . . i just dont have a cooler anymore. . . . neighboor borrowing it forever FTL!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

vpkb1998 said:


> I'm up for the meet but not at S.A. I don't like all the attention we'll get. Is there alternate location?


They have meets there all the time. I doubt anyone would even blink an eye.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas on how to organize any of this get together or should we just stand under the canopy at front of store with our hands in our pockets like the scion people do?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Let me make a suggestion. Someone who started the idea or is able to help bring this together and can be there early, needs to do this.

1. Get an easy up - be early and set it up
2. Post a picture here of your car - then park that car next to the easy up
3. Have some name tags - a few bucks at staples
4. Setup a small list of rules. _ respect property, no burnouts, systems too loud, language or whatever else seems appropriate
5. have a good time


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Let me make a suggestion. Someone who started the idea or is able to help bring this together and can be there early, needs to do this.
> 
> 1. Get an easy up - be early and set it up
> 2. Post a picture here of your car - then park that car next to the easy up
> ...


Do you have your 10"'s installed now?
How do you like the Eleets ?
Just curious


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Not yet, 2 more weeks and it should be done. I am hoping to make the meet on the 11th with system all finished. That way people can hear them. I will have no tuning, pretty much head unit to amps to speakers... still trying to figure out if I will have enough to go active at that point



Hic said:


> Do you have your 10"'s installed now?
> How do you like the Eleets ?
> Just curious


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Count Me in also, dont have anything yet installed in my car but have a garage full of comparable equipment, Alpine CDA 7949 (2) 12" CMP, (4) IDQ 12" Viper 6,5 componets, 6.5 CDT comps LPG tweets USD BC Horns A host of ESX Quantim Amps (3) Q752 (2) Q604 Q1204 Q2752 Q4751 so my options are numerous cant decide which way to go. maybe i can get some ideals from u guys.


Mike


----------



## sqguy (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh forgot i even have a few sets of DEI comps plus a pr of DEI 8" midbass


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

the likelyhood of my system being up and functional is very low. I hope i can still make it to check out everyone's system though


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

who has a canopy we can use? I unfortunatly do not 

Everyone still up for a bonfire after?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

My boy may be able to get one from work for me.

Bonfire sounds good to me if we can get a pit.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll have to ask for the day off, but I'll for sure be there. August 11th at 3pm right? The next 2 days I have off I'll rerun all of my wiring. If the TL shows up that'd be cool too, I'm interested to see what I can do.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

eqguy

I'm in a similar situation tons of equipment but not sure what to do!
Hope to get some ideas from everyone there.

Is there going to be a for sale list or area at the meet?


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Sorry meant SQguy, was researching zapco eq' before this post.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> Sorry meant SQguy, was researching zapco eq' before this post.


will a zapco active x-over work for you  i have one of those i can bring!!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

scott fx, sounds good!

I will keep reseaching the eq, is it a sp4-sl?

I have a bit fo stuff I might sell

cd500, cd45z, dcx730, soundstream 501 rubicon, etc.

Just need to decide on my set up before I begin to list all my extra equipment.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I am going to do my best to see if I can make it.

I will probably have some accessories to sell and a good amount of raammat bxt, ensolite and SS sludge


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Fredridge I'm interested in the Raammat and ensolite. Pm me a price and amount available! I am in Socal and can either pickup or meet up to buy it.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

might be able to make it, SB should be a great location


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

ill have a new diyma 12 and 1cuft box to sell if anyone is interested in one of these without paying shipping


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I might have 2 shows to go to within a week now. Tuan's having one at his shop I think the week before.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

beerdrnkr said:


> I might have 2 shows to go to within a week now. Tuan's having one at his shop I think the week before.


more info?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> scott fx, sounds good!
> 
> I will keep reseaching the eq, is it a sp4-sl?
> 
> ...


if memory serves me correctly it's an slx-4


oh..and i have a pair of ed eu-700's...does anyone want to make a ported box for these so we can put them through the paces?  

they have never been powered up and are just sitting in a cabinet in my house. i'd love to hear if these little wonders are worth it at all


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

phyphoestilic said:


> more info?


I think he is talking about Tuan from ACC. I was there a couple of weeks ago and he did not mention anything to me. Nothing mentioned on the website either.

http://advancedcarcreations.com/main.htm


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

eqsandleds said:


> I think he is talking about Tuan from ACC. I was there a couple of weeks ago and he did not mention anything to me. Nothing mentioned on the website either.
> 
> http://advancedcarcreations.com/main.htm


Can you bring tank abbott?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

dual700 said:


> Can you bring tank abbott?


You got a Tank fettish don't you.  

I only drank with David a few Sundays. It's not like he is my best friend. LOL

Funny storry. I was drinking with him one Sunday and picks up his phone to call someone. He said Rob is ****ing funny. He said here you have to listen to Rob's voicemail. I gave him what must of been a who the **** is Rob look. He said oh, Vanilla Ice. He dailed the number and gave me the phone to listen to the voicemail, but Vanilla Ice answered the phone by saying damn David you just called a second ago. I said, oh wait Tank is right here. LOL


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i just realized that i have a concert on the 11th! i am still going to try to make it but it may be a short visit :-(


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I think he is talking about Tuan from ACC. I was there a couple of weeks ago and he did not mention anything to me. Nothing mentioned on the website either.
> 
> http://advancedcarcreations.com/main.htm


Ya i know who Tuan is, and the shop and everything, but I haven't heard about a meet at their shop yet either so I was wondering if I could get more info.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

eqsandleds said:


> You got a Tank fettish don't you.
> 
> I only drank with David a few Sundays. It's not like he is my best friend. LOL
> 
> Funny storry. I was drinking with him one Sunday and picks up his phone to call someone. He said Rob is ****ing funny. He said here you have to listen to Rob's voicemail. I gave him what must of been a who the **** is Rob look. He said oh, Vanilla Ice. He dailed the number and gave me the phone to listen to the voicemail, but Vanilla Ice answered the phone by saying damn David you just called a second ago. I said, oh wait Tank is right here. LOL


ROFL!! 

I was working couple weeks ago on Sunday, so I decided to go to that bar before work, got my camera and stuff.
Hit PCH, traffic JAMMED. Full of cars trying to park.. So I didn't meet him..


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3250303#post3250303

The meet at ACC is on the 5th


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)internecine
15)James Bang
16)
17)

I registered just to post that  

I shall be there w/ my non-tuned system.
It'll be nice to hear some competition grade sq systems because I don't know what SQ is suppose to sound like.

a thanks to phyphoestilic (frank) for informing me of this.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

james. . . . . ! I still need to talk to you. lol


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

nice so we will meet again james, haha could u bring my measuring tape in case i go? and also, im too lazy to go through the list, what's the final location and time? or is that not set yet...


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

phyphoestilic said:


> http://www.caraudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3250303#post3250303
> 
> The meet at ACC is on the 5th


Seems like a bunch of bass heads to me. I guess that is why Tuan did not mention it to me.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> Seems like a bunch of bass heads to me. I guess that is why Tuan did not mention it to me.


Ya, I', going tho. It was fun last year, had a huge turnout.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

camry_tuner said:


> nice so we will meet again james, haha could u bring my measuring tape in case i go? and also, im too lazy to go through the list, what's the final location and time? or is that not set yet...


August 11th @ 3PM at Autobachs in Orange County. I think that's it.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> Seems like a bunch of bass heads to me. I guess that is why Tuan did not mention it to me.


yea, if that's someone's thing then that's fine with me, but if you want huge bass you aren't going to like my sound.It would suck if too many bass heads get too loud at autobachs. That is not the type of thing I was hoping for.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> yea, if that's someone's thing then that's fine with me, but if you want huge bass you aren't going to like my sound.It would suck if too many bass heads get too loud at autobachs. That is not the type of thing I was hoping for.


I don't think that is most, if any, of us here.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> yea, if that's someone's thing then that's fine with me, but if you want huge bass you aren't going to like my sound.It would suck if too many bass heads get too loud at autobachs. That is not the type of thing I was hoping for.


I don't get the thump and bump thing at all (I guess I'm just too old).


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

I like a little more bass sometimes, but nothing like the average joe bumping pure bass down the street. 


To CaliforniaBoy5: finally took the time to work on it.  


1 side down, gotta do the other. I need to sand off the back a little more tho, there's a corner thats leakin i think.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

CaliforniaBoy5 said:


> james. . . . . ! I still need to talk to you. lol


you never reply on AIM! dammit


camry_tuner said:


> nice so we will meet again james, haha could u bring my measuring tape in case i go? and also, im too lazy to go through the list, what's the final location and time? or is that not set yet...


i'll keep it in my car. 

i'm excited.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm more of an SQL type person but I've always wanted to hear some good sq systems. Right now my system is just installed to have something for now but after I get a few more things and install a couple things it should sound a lot better.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I got the name tags that I will be bringing for everyone.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a Tru Tech 4.100v2 w/ BB upgrade if anyone's interested in one.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

If anyone's interested, I'll have 2 Like new Pioneer Premier TS-W126DVC subs in sealed carpeted box and Boston S60 comps for sale or trade. If your interested let me know and I can take it up there.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

Just registered. Am gonna try to make it there. Phy turned me on to this at the CA.com forums. I am not really a DIYer, no expertise and no spare time.  But always interested in seeing and hearing good systems.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

internecine said:


> it would be great if we had someome with a laptop rta


I have a lappy with TrueRTA on it. If I make it (I'd say 70% chance as of now), I'll bring it. I have a Boeringer (sp?) mic (bottom of the line) and very little knowledge of this stuff, so don't bet your house on the results. Of course smarter people than me should feel free to take the controls, under proper supervision of course.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

i have the sniffer to get all out of TrueRTA if you don't already have it. it'll be great if you bring your rta setup. This should be a great meet.

I hope many of these members have competition grade sq systems, for i've never experienced one before.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

James Bang said:


> i have the sniffer to get all out of TrueRTA if you don't already have it. it'll be great if you bring your rta setup. This should be a great meet.
> 
> I hope many of these members have competition grade sq systems, for i've never experienced one before.


Mine sounds nice to me ,but I would not refer to it as competition grade.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

James Bang said:


> i have the sniffer to get all out of TrueRTA if you don't already have it. it'll be great if you bring your rta setup. This should be a great meet.
> 
> I hope many of these members have competition grade sq systems, for i've never experienced one before.


Cool, I haven't heard of the "sniffer". I have only used TrueRTA once, when I got my car back from the original hack of a shop. I have since gotten it back from a REAL shop (not far from the meet as it happens) and they did it up right so I am anxious to put it back on this weekend in preparation for the meet because it sounds a LOT better than it did the first time. 

How 'bout this for an idea: People do simple signs for their windshields with their forum name and their equipment lists? That way you can just look at someone's sign and if they have something you wanna hear/see, you can check it out. Also, I plan to put signs on my car saying "RTA available" and "Jump Start" cause I am gonna bring my portable jump start device in case anyone kills their battery. ;-)

As you might have guessed, my likelihood of attendance has increased to about 95%. I was gonna go to the dbDrag meet in Garden Grove the weekend before, but that was just too many consecutive weekends (five) I would be driving to the OC (ninety miles away from my home in the High Desert). But I chose this meet instead as I would rather spend a day talking SQ instead of SPL.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i cant wait, my system sounds like crap, i need some serious help.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

internecine said:


> i cant wait, my system sounds like crap, i need some serious help.


How long have you been tuning your setup?

It took me months (operator error).


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

phyphoestilic said:


> August 11th @ 3PM at Autobachs in Orange County. I think that's it.


Is this the finalized date and time...? If so, schedule permitting, I'd like to show up with my Accord and connect some faces with sigs...


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Just got my car back from the installer (see 350z thread in the install gallery) I also may be able to attend this event. Please keep the first page updated with current time and location so people who don't read the whole thread will have accurate information.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

can't update posts older than a day or so I believe



dvflyer said:


> Just got my car back from the installer (see 350z thread in the install gallery) I also may be able to attend this event. Please keep the first page updated with current time and location so people who don't read the whole thread will have accurate information.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

What's the exact address for autobac's? I'll have to mapquest my way up there. Thanks


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> What's the exact address for autobac's? I'll have to mapquest my way up there. Thanks


12645 Beach Blvd, Stanton, CA


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Is this the finalized date and time...? If so, schedule permitting, I'd like to show up with my Accord and connect some faces with sigs...


Yes, Saturday August 11 @ 3:00 pm @ Super Autobachs


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

i will attend for sure now. thanks frank for lettin me know!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

I hope to listen to a nice installs to get an idea of what I will be hearing in my car in the next few weeks. Visited two install shops today and one of the two will be doing my install. Now to decide which to go with?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

dvflyer said:


> Just got my car back from the installer (see 350z thread in the install gallery) I also may be able to attend this event. Please keep the first page updated with current time and location so people who don't read the whole thread will have accurate information.


i'd really like to see your install. I just saw your thread on the ID forum recently and love your install w/ the dls amps and the pair of iDmax's.

What i'm really hoping to hear at this meet is an IB install.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Okay fellas it's this weekend. Is anyone else excited? I was not sure that I could make it until this weekend. I start a new job and I was hoping to get into the training that starts today, but I can not get in until next Monday so Saturday is on fo sho.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

So is this the latest tally?

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)internecine
15)James Bang


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)internecine
15)James Bang
16)Dual700
17)Tank Abbott?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

dual700 said:


> 17)Tank Abbott?


LOL - You are killing me with this ****. I actually went out there for the US Open and did not see him. If I did I was going to ask him to come out to our meet just to blow your mind if he did show.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

so did we get a canopy?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

CaliforniaBoy5 said:


> so did we get a canopy?


I am working on that now. It's just a small one though. Big enough for my car.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

just got called into work this weekend...i'm out :-(


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

eqsandleds said:


> LOL - You are killing me with this ****. I actually went out there for the US Open and did not see him. If I did I was going to ask him to come out to our meet just to blow your mind if he did show.


If you can bring him to the meet, I will tune your car to the moon


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Looking good, so far, for my being able to make it...


----------



## hypnotiq (Jul 5, 2007)

I was thinking about coming, but my system isn't anywhere close to done .


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

it dosent have to be done


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll try to make it in my POS Accord ..


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Dave... where you been??? LOL.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I will be there with my weak system and name tags.:blush:


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

scott_fx said:


> just got called into work this weekend...i'm out :-(


 say it aint so . . .


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

eqsandleds said:


> So is this the latest tally?
> 
> 1)Scott_fx
> 2)designer485
> ...


You all suck, 1 through 15! I'm losing hope of ever going to a S.Cali. meet. It's always around the same time when I'm out of the country.

I hope you bastards enjoy your toys


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

npdang said:


> Dave... where you been??? LOL.


hiding  I'm back.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

maybe those that are coming for sure post their setups so the others can know what to expect.

I'll start out... nothing outrageous, but i like it.

alpine w200 w/ h701
iD cd1e v2 horn
iDQ8"s (doorpods)
iDmax 12 v.3 (2.7 @ 28hz)


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

First Off, I am lazy and dont want to read 18 pages of posts... 

Where is the meet going to be? 
What date and time?

I want to go.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Autobacs in Stanton on Saturday @ 3:00

12645 Beach Blvd, Stanton, CA


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Might not come in at all.  
Paid for the competition on Sunday and they want ALL cars to roll in before 6PM on Saturday...


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

Cool. I will do what I can to make it.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

I guess I'll throw my subs in my unfinished sub box just so I can have SOME music. Wiring will be a mess but I WILL be there.

cd7000
Seas Neo's
AA Poly mids
Two Si Mag Claw basket 12's Sealed
Memphis amps
Ugly wiring nightmare But will be clean once fab work is done and I can finally cutt excess length away!

BTW I'm Jimmy.


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

Someone make a new thread including all the people who's going. I had trouble finding out about this meet.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Might not come in at all.
> Paid for the competition on Sunday and they want ALL cars to roll in before 6PM on Saturday...


what competition are you talking about?


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> what competition are you talking about?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17446



95Legend said:


> Someone make a new thread including all the people who's going. I had trouble finding out about this meet.


U can't be serious. U only have to look like 1-2 pages back.....


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

munkeeboi83 said:


> what competition are you talking about?


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17446

OOOPS, Phyp beats me.. 

Henry, stop being lazy, gdamn it!


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Might not come in at all.
> Paid for the competition on Sunday and they want ALL cars to roll in before 6PM on Saturday...


So, basically, you're telling us that you're too stuck-up to hang out for a while...


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> So, basically, you're telling us that you're too stuck-up to hang out for a while...


When the MMA star Kevin K asks you to go, you better be there..


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)internecine
15)James Bang
16)Dual700
17)Rochambeau

(Just cause I hadn't formally put my name on the list.)

Alpine: IVA-W200/PXA-H701/PDX 1.1000+4.150+2.150/NVE-872a
Boston: Z6/SL80/G512-44(X2)


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

phyphoestilic said:


> U can't be serious. U only have to look like 1-2 pages back.....


I haven't been here for awhile. I only know of this meet because someone else told me. When I logged in, nothing told me to go straight to page 16-17 for info of this meet


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey so are we still planning on a bonfire in the HB afterwards?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

James Bang said:


> maybe those that are coming for sure post their setups so the others can know what to expect.
> 
> I'll start out... nothing outrageous, but i like it.
> 
> ...


TC-3000 15" on MTX Thunder 1501D modded
Rainbow Germs on MTX Thunder 502 
Stock HU w/ Audio Control EQx (hopefully I'll learn about tuning at this meet)


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

technobug said:


> Hey so are we still planning on a bonfire in the HB afterwards?


I am still down. It is going to come down to what time we leave Autobacs on if we will get a pit though.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)internecine
15)James Bang
16)Dual700
17)Rochambeau
18) donpisto

Added myself to "the list"


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Dayum.

18

Is AutoBachs still the best location?


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)internecine
15)James Bang
16)Dual700
17)Rochambeau
18) donpisto
19)J0ne



I am going. I wont have anything to show for, but I hope to learn alot.
(still a noob)


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

J0ne said:


> 1)Scott_fx
> 2)designer485
> 3)Bluto Blutarsky
> 4)camry_tuner (maybe)
> ...


Look forward to meeting you...  

My setup...

Black '02 Accord
Alpine 7996 / H700
ZAPCO C2K's
Scan D3004/6600 tweeters
ATC SM75-150 mid domes
Scan 18W Revs bass
Focal Utopia 33WX subs


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Look forward to meeting you...
> 
> My setup...
> 
> ...


Kevin,

Is that two 33WX Subs?


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

Awesome. Should be fun. I hope you guys don't mind me asking a bunch of dumb questions 

See everyone sat.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Is that two 33WX Subs?


Yes, sir...


----------



## Silva300 (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd like to cruise by, can someone add me as a maybe..thanks.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I hope my car can make it. Took it in to the dealer today for some waranty work and one of the issues I had was paint peeling from both door handles. Service Tech said it should be back tomorrow evening from the body shop. I sure hope so.


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll drop by if I can. I've been out of the audio loop for a year now.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Might not come in at all.
> Paid for the competition on Sunday and they want ALL cars to roll in before 6PM on Saturday...


Show got cancelled, maybe they did not get enough people to sign up/register for this event?

http://www.extremeautofest.com/index.php


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

1)Scott_fx
2)designer485
3)Bluto Blutarsky
4)camry_tuner (maybe)
5)eqsandleds
6)CaliforniaBoy5
7)Technobug
8)Beerdrnkr (good chance)
9)rjcastr
10)WaTTsLOk187
11)PhyPhoestilic
12)Sephiroth619 (Good chance I'll be there)
13)munkeeboi83
14)internecine
15)James Bang
16)Dual700
17)Rochambeau
18) donpisto
19)J0ne
20)Kevin K
21) SR20DET510

Will be getting ideas and input for my upcoming system. I am either going to have the install done by Audio Advice or Rawling's Audio.

Any of the above cars above have their systems installed by either of the two shops I am considering?

I believe munkeeboi83 and Dual700 had their systems set up by them, correct?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

sr20det510 said:


> 1)Scott_fx
> 2)designer485
> 3)Bluto Blutarsky
> 4)camry_tuner (maybe)
> ...


Audio Advice installed my system, yes...But tuning is always home brew.
I might not make it, though..
Wife is on bed rest now. I might not be able to make it to the meet. I might be able to swing by for 1 hr after my 2 yr is a sleep.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> 1)Scott_fx
> 2)designer485
> 3)Bluto Blutarsky
> 4)camry_tuner (maybe)
> ...


My very first sound system many years ago, I went to Devin at Audio Advice to redo it completely after I went to Pasadena Sound and Security on Colorado Blvd because they did such a horrible job. I don't know want to make any comments about the nationality of the people working there or their business ethics, but I had a horrible experience there and since they have realized you can't be cheap when it comes to getting a good install and your car to sound right. I should have realized something was wrong when I was handing over my keys, the owner was dealing with 2-3 customers who had several complaints about their work. "Sometimes in life, you get what you pay for" or "If no one can do it right, you might as well DO IT YOURSELF." hence the name of this forum.

Jamey Rawlings did the work on my current setup right now and I couldn't have been happier with it.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm not sure who organized the meet, but would it okay to invite people on elitecaraudio.com? Several of us on diymobileaudio are also on elitecaraudio.com, including myself. I don't think it would hurt to just have a few more cars, perhaps you could convince them to also join this forum.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I'm not sure who organized the meet, but would it okay to invite people on elitecaraudio.com? Several of us on diymobileaudio are also on elitecaraudio.com, including myself. I don't think it would hurt to just have a few more cars, perhaps you could convince them to also join this forum.


I would say why not any enthusiast should be welcome to come


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

sr20det510 said:


> Show got cancelled, maybe they did not get enough people to sign up/register for this event?
> 
> http://www.extremeautofest.com/index.php


... no show?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I'm not sure who organized the meet, but would it okay to invite people on elitecaraudio.com? Several of us on diymobileaudio are also on elitecaraudio.com, including myself. I don't think it would hurt to just have a few more cars, perhaps you could convince them to also join this forum.


I seriously think this thing is getting way too big.
Is the parking lot at Autobacs still the best idea?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

technobug said:


> I seriously think this thing is getting way too big.
> Is the parking lot at Autobacs still the best idea?


The parking lot there is pretty big.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

Plenty of room for everyone,I thought that was why this site was agreed on.A Scion event there recently was so huge.....this isn't even close.As long as everyone is cool I don't see any problems.Famous last words.


----------



## WaTTsLOk187 (May 1, 2007)

The parking lot is huge. I just don't know if everyone will be able to park together.


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

I will re-direct all the parking lot\customer traffic across the street.


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

Jun, haven't you been to autobacs? Parking is pretty big. I had a 40 car meet awhile ago and there were still room to spare!


----------



## delerium168 (May 13, 2007)

I think i am goin


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

If anyone has high quality speaker wire for sale I would be willing to purchase it from you at the meet. Looking for about 80-100'. I doing a four amp active set up and want to make sure I do it right the first time for a change.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> If anyone has high quality speaker wire for sale I would be willing to purchase it from you at the meet. Looking for about 80-100'. I doing a four amp active set up and want to make sure I do it right the first time for a change.


I got 100ft of 14ga that I bought & didn't end up using. It's Stinger brand, but not their best, in fact their bottom of the line, I do believe. I'll make you a deal, you bring a case of beer on ice for general consumption at the meet and it is yours.

Edit: I just checked, it's Stinger Pro Series, black. Like this except it's 14ga: 

http://www.cardomain.com/item/STISPW516BK


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

anyone have an idea how long the hang out will be? I want to go, but not sure how soon I can get there


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

how far is this place from buena park? i'm here in buena park and was supposed to go to universal studios tomorrow but feeling a little sick i dont think i can take the grind of the whole day. but i'm willing to possibly come out and visit the so-calers. anyone want to pick me up at my hotel if its not too far ?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> how far is this place from buena park? i'm here in buena park and was supposed to go to universal studios tomorrow but feeling a little sick i dont think i can take the grind of the whole day. but i'm willing to possibly come out and visit the so-calers. anyone want to pick me up at my hotel if its not too far ?


Dude are you fukkin kidding me?

Where are you dude?

I live in BP.

I'll come pick ur ass up.

Go have some drinks
lol


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

very close, next city over roughly..... It is on Beach BLVD about 2 miles north of the 22 freeway... should take you about 15-20 minutes from almost anywhere in Buena park with traffic


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

technobug said:


> Dude are you fukkin kidding me?
> 
> Where are you dude?
> 
> ...


BP: Baldwin Park? Pick me up!! J/K


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmmmm mini meet tonight?

I'll grab Kenny and head over to your place. Blow some **** up. hahaha

Maybe that F#1 amp?


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

technobug said:


> Dude are you fukkin kidding me?
> 
> Where are you dude?
> 
> ...


yea i dont want to get sick before i got back to work. i've been to universal studios plenty so i wont miss much. 

also sweet!! i'll drop you a pm with contact info.

```

```


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

lets go mini meet tonight, but meet somewhere down in SD! cmon, dont be wusses!

is there an addy for this place?


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

95Legend said:


> I'll drop by if I can. I've been out of the audio loop for a year now.


you better f*ckin go.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> yea i dont want to get sick before i got back to work. i've been to universal studios plenty so i wont miss much.
> 
> also sweet!! i'll drop you a pm with contact info.
> 
> ...


Got it.

You feel like doin somethin tonight?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> yea i dont want to get sick before i got back to work. i've been to universal studios plenty so i wont miss much.
> 
> also sweet!! i'll drop you a pm with contact info.
> 
> ...


Hey man I just remembered that I'm gonna meet for sushi at noon. You wanna go?
The place is in Irvine.

Lemme know.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

sure why not. give me a call.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

alphakenny1 said:


> sure why not. give me a call.


Ya ok. I'll call tomorrow.

Lowell is commin up from SD. Sushi at noon.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

what the. . .is this a open Sushi invite now?


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i go to school at uci, hint hint, nudge nudge


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

low said:


> you better f*ckin go.


and if I dont?  



I'm debating if I should show up with my car or have albert come pick me up.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Rochambeau said:


> I got 100ft of 14ga that I bought & didn't end up using. It's Stinger brand, but not their best, in fact their bottom of the line, I do believe. I'll make you a deal, you bring a case of beer on ice for general consumption at the meet and it is yours.
> 
> Edit: I just checked, it's Stinger Pro Series, black. Like this except it's 14ga:
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/item/STISPW516BK


Beer at the meet is not a good idea. Stanton is policed by the OC Sherrifs department and we have one of the highest % of cops to citizens in the county. I am 99% sure a deputy will roll through the parking lot at least once while we are there.

Just trying to keep everyone out of trouble.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> Beer at the meet is not a good idea. Stanton is policed by the OC Sherrifs department and we have one of the highest % of cops to citizens in the county. I am 99% sure a deputy will roll through the parking lot at least once while we are there.
> 
> Just trying to keep everyone out of trouble.


OK then, he can substitute TWO cases of soda. 

BTW eqsandleds, your system in particular is one I am looking forward to hearing. Love the car and all those brands.


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

Also, what are the best radio stations in OC? 91X? Does KROQ go that far down? Just thought it would be cool if we could all tune to same station, that way there could at least be some cohesive music playing instead of 20 different songs coming out of 20 different vehicles. We would make it like one big 30,000 watt stereo system.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Rochambeau said:


> Also, what are the best radio stations in OC? 91X? Does KROQ go that far down? Just thought it would be cool if we could all tune to same station, that way there could at least be some cohesive music playing instead of 20 different songs coming out of 20 different vehicles. We would make it like one big 30,000 watt stereo system.


I only listen to KROQ, Jack and Free FM.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Rochambeau said:


> Also, what are the best radio stations in OC? 91X? Does KROQ go that far down? Just thought it would be cool if we could all tune to same station, that way there could at least be some cohesive music playing instead of 20 different songs coming out of 20 different vehicles. We would make it like one big 30,000 watt stereo system.


Yeah KROQ should reach...I havent tried in Stanton but I know it does in Anaheim, Irvine, and other OC areas...damn i cant wait. i'll be there half an hour early to hear the dls iridiums at autobachs


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

low said:


> lets go mini meet tonight, but meet somewhere down in SD! cmon, dont be wusses!
> 
> is there an addy for this place?


Autobacs USA 12645 Beach Blvd. 
Stanton, CA 90680 

T 714-903-9900


----------



## Vash (Aug 5, 2006)

*HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!*

Hey guys!
I live on Long Beach area and bought a 2nd hand JL cleansweep that didn't come with the calibration cd.... Is there anyone around the 562 area with this cd that can lend me to make a copy to calibrate my jl cleansweep??? Please help a kneegrow out


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Rochambeau said:


> Also, what are the best radio stations in OC? 91X? Does KROQ go that far down? Just thought it would be cool if we could all tune to same station, that way there could at least be some cohesive music playing instead of 20 different songs coming out of 20 different vehicles. We would make it like one big 30,000 watt stereo system.


KROQ is good to Glen Helen in the inland Empire and past San Onofre along the coast.

91X is dies north of San Clemente.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Hey so is the bonfire thing on? Is anyone bringing wood? Is someone bringing a cooler? If so I'll bring some cases of Monster.

What does everyone drink?

Lo-Carb (blu)
Original (grn)
Khaos (org)
Assult (red)
M-80 (yel)

I have em all so choose.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

technobug said:


> Hey so is the bonfire thing on? Is anyone bringing wood? Is someone bringing a cooler? If so I'll bring some cases of Monster.
> 
> What does everyone drink?
> 
> ...


Anything sugar free?


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

eqsandleds said:


> Anything sugar free?


Ya Blu.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

I can bring a good size cooler as long as someone gets some ice (since drinks are already covered)


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Perfect.

I have one of those promotional Monster cylindrical bins, but it's not much of a cooler.
A real ice chest would be much better.


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

would really suck if we don't get a pit


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

also is anyone bringing a RTA that actually knows how to use it?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll have my setup with me.. but someone needs to bring a DC-AC converter or it's not going to last very long. Oh btw what time is this thing??


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

3 o'clock.

I have a behringer. Should I bring it? Kinda useless with no AC.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Someone bring $120bux. Take home a W10GTi.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

technobug said:


> 3 o'clock.
> 
> I have a behringer. Should I bring it? Kinda useless with no AC.


I'm bringing a Term Lab, not sure if that will work.


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

npdang said:


> I'll have my setup with me.. but someone needs to bring a DC-AC converter or it's not going to last very long. Oh btw what time is this thing??


I got a power converter, 200w I believe. it will be with me.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

phyphoestilic said:


> I can bring a good size cooler as long as someone gets some ice (since drinks are already covered)


I can pick up ice and bring it to the meet. Do you want the ice for the meet or the bonfire? Either way I'll bring it to the meet and whoever has the cooler can grab it, I cannot make it to the bonfire. 

I just don't want the ice sitting in my car when I get there : )


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

sr20det510 said:


> I can pick up ice and bring it to the meet. Do you want the ice for the meet or the bonfire? Either way I'll bring it to the meet and whoever has the cooler can grab it, I cannot make it to the bonfire.
> 
> I just don't want the ice sitting in my car when I get there : )


Thats fine, I plan on going a little early anyways. And I guess for both. Looks like its getting hotter outside by the minute.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm the forty something guy with the black Delphi hat ,Southpark shirt ,white xB .Come see me for a name tag .


----------



## phyphoestilic (Jul 9, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I'm the forty something guy with the black Delphi hat ,Southpark shirt ,white xB .Come see me for a name tag .


Will do sir


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm glad I went to the meet. I really enjoyed it. Thanks to eng for tuning my system. It's less bright than before. It's nothing compared to low's car though


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for Bluto Blutarsky for the name tags and whoever organized or planned the meet. Met lots of cool DIY as well some familiar ECAers. Listened to a lot of great cars. I look forward to the next meet. I have some pictures I took that I'll post up later once I get them uploaded.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, was a great time... I am sorry I didn't get to hear more cars and that I had to leave.

NPDANG- thanks again for the forum and it was great to meet you and hear your car.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

That **** was way cool. I know now that not only are the DIYMA peeps cool from my message board impressions, but they are actually even cooler in person. I will post more tomorrow as I am ****ing tired. 

P.S. The Raiders are undeafeated baby!!!!!!!! LOL

P.P.S - Nguyen/NPDang is a way cool cat.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Today was a very great meet. Definately better than I expected. The only thing that I regret is not bringing my camera and having to leave early before listening to ALL the cars. I hope another one happens soon.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I really had a great time meeting some of you peeps of this forum.  Kudos for those who let me listen their systems, and I appreciate for the ones who critiqued my sound system.

It was a pleasure to see again some of the guys who attended Marv's BBQ back on June. I hope to see you audio nutz in the near future.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

was also there. was the dude in the pink polo. glad to meet some socalers. got to meet some great people and glad we have a decent group in cali that share the same passion!


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

This was my first "car audio" related meet. I am so glad I decided to go. I had a blast and met some awesome people. Major thanks to those who critiqued / tuned my system and to those who let me listen to theirs -- you know who you are!

It was great meeting you and I'm definitely looking forward to next time.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

Great meet. Nice to meet old faces and new ones.
We have to repeat this..
Henry, Low's car sucked...He uses Tru  
Kevin K, I bet my car, you can take Randy Couture, hella buff!!  
Car sounds better than ever, niiiiceeee!!

Shall we do this at least twice a year?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Great meet! It was cool talking to a bunch of you guys, checkin out the different systems. It gave me a better idea of how I'm actually going to end up changing my system. Wish I had horns and 8's like James though.

I can finally now say I know what an SQ system sounds like...much different than I was expecting.

BTW: Thanks for the Monster!


PS: I do have to say though, I wish I could have a setup like that one person that rolled through, the one with the white 4 runner i believe it was, with the chromed out speakers n' all. That shiz takes the cake hands down.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I had a great time yesterday,everyone was real friendly.Thanks for listening and allowing me to listen.The look on everyones faces when the 4 runner drove through was hilarious.My second thought was "I hope nobody hurts themselves on those grilles."

Missed hearing Lows car 
heard Kevin Ks car


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

This was an awesome meet!
Too many cars brought a smile to my face. 
Thanks to eveyone for letting me listen to your system.


----------



## DeconIV (Jul 14, 2007)

Darn it, I was looking forward to going to the meet! Anyone have any pics? How many people showed up?


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

yea...lets do it again so I can hear more than 2 cars...405 ruled me.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

It was cool seeing everyone again and meeting a few new people. even though i wont remember anyones names lol
Even you Eng, its kimura time!


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

1. Dont bring camera even though you set it by the door - CHECK
2. Make sure you havent washed your car in 3 months then go to a car meet - CHECK
3. Only listen to 2 cars even though you have never heard a good SQ setup - CHECK
4. Dont have your subs installed when Npdang lets you use his RTA - CHECK
5. Badmouth the DIYMA sub before you hear it properly installed and used - CHECK

So yea, like everyone else said, good meet, but i will surely be doing a couple things differently next time we do this. Hell i didnt even know there was a car there that had horns setup.


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

I really liked kevin's setup. His highs are soooooo smooth. I envy him


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I really wanted to hear Kevin's and npdang's car! I got called to work and had to leave (bummer). 

I was a little apprehensive about showing up my car isn't sounding the way I want yet; what I found is that everyone I talked with felt the same way about their system.

It was really nice to meet some of you I hope we can do this again soon.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

FREQBOX said:


> Even you Eng, its kimura time!


I am not coming to ANY meets no moh..  
Where's Devin/CroCop? I need him..


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I really wanted to hear Kevin's and npdang's car! I got called to work and had to leave (bummer).
> 
> I was a little apprehensive about showing up my car isn't sounding the way I want yet; what I found is that everyone I talked with felt the same way about their system.
> 
> It was really nice to meet some of you I hope we can do this again soon.


I saw you leaving kinda early on and was wondering what had happened.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> I am not coming to ANY meets no moh..
> Where's Devin/CroCop? I need him..


LOL he cant help you hes in my corner.
Lets do this again when you can stay longer and maybe closer to my area.
somewhere in pasadena? maybe near my favorite sushi bar?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

FREQBOX said:


> LOL he cant help you hes in my corner.
> Lets do this again when you can stay longer and maybe closer to my area.
> somewhere in pasadena? maybe near my favorite sushi bar?


Do what again? I am not meeting you no moh  TRU SUX!


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

dual700 said:


> Do what again? I am not meeting you no moh  TRU SUX!


Your opinion of the owner had nothing to do with the product


----------



## 95Legend (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm running TRU 


but only because low forced me to buy it long time ago 


I'm switching to something else with more power. My speakers kind of distorts too much at higher volume


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Nice to hang out with you guys yesterday and meet a few people... and see some of the 'regulars'.  

A BIG thanks to those that took the time to take a listen to my Accord... and for your compliments / impressions.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Kevin, I totally missed listening to your car. Hopefully next time.

My wife and I had dinner plans with some friends and I lost track of time and had to jet out quickly


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

fredridge said:


> Kevin, I totally missed listening to your car. Hopefully next time.
> 
> My wife and I had dinner plans with some friends and I lost track of time and had to jet out quickly


I wanted to hear yours and you bailed next time.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

sorry about that... was doing the RTA looked at the time and freaked....next time for sure, or PM me and we can set something up.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks guys. It's been a while since I've heard anything that sounded good, and there was quite a few nice sounding cars there to tune my ears to.

I got lucky and there was another Super Duty there for me to get some ideas from and a car with horns. Both of my wishes came true.

Thanks to everyone who let me listen to their cars.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I saw you leaving kinda early on and was wondering what had happened.


I was really looking forward to meeting all of you and getting some insight, but I'm on call (chauffeur) and I had to go.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

DeconIV said:


> Darn it, I was looking forward to going to the meet! Anyone have any pics? How many people showed up?


There was plenty of people there. Too many for my hands to count.  



internecine said:


> So yea, like everyone else said, good meet, but i will surely be doing a couple things differently next time we do this. Hell i didnt even know there was a car there that had horns setup.


I also forgot my camera. I probably would have forgotten to use it if i even brought it. Talking to people and auditioning cars occupied all my time and I still didn't get to listen to every car there, which was my goal. 

My car was the one with horns .... w/ the low sound stage...

I really hope this happens again so everyone can get a second chance to listen to all the cars and finishing tuning their system.

I still can't believe I stayed ~3hrs more than I expected and still didn't hear all the cars. I had a blast though.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i'm so bummed i missed this, work has been a *****. I hope there will be another one.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

we had to find something to complain about I did like the sound of those horns and those huge midbass' in the doors 


James Bang said:


> My car was the one with horns .... w/ the low sound stage...
> .


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

fredridge said:


> sorry about that... was doing the RTA looked at the time and freaked....next time for sure, or PM me and we can set something up.


So,lets start planning another meet.Where should it be, and when should it be.


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> So,lets start planning another meet.Where should it be, and when should it be.


Next Sunday, same place.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

im in


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

hah next event already? works for me


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Great meet. Nice to meet old faces and new ones.
> We have to repeat this..
> Henry, Low's car sucked...He uses Tru
> Kevin K, I bet my car, you can take Randy Couture, hella buff!!
> ...


Thank you, sir... you were as ravishing as ever.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> I had a great time yesterday,everyone was real friendly.Thanks for listening and allowing me to listen.The look on everyones faces when the 4 runner drove through was hilarious.My second thought was "I hope nobody hurts themselves on those grilles."
> 
> Missed hearing Lows car
> heard Kevin Ks car


Thank you for taking the time to give the car a listen...


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

95Legend said:


> I really liked kevin's setup. His highs are soooooo smooth. I envy him


Thanks and I enjoyed the time spent talking with you...


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

fredridge said:


> Kevin, I totally missed listening to your car. Hopefully next time.
> 
> My wife and I had dinner plans with some friends and I lost track of time and had to jet out quickly


No worries... next time is cool. Actually, I don't think many people got into the Accord... maybe 5 or so. :blush:


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> So,lets start planning another meet.Where should it be, and when should it be.


You were driving the white xb correct?
I didnt get a chance to talk to you or check out your install.
I was driving the camo xb
What are you running in your car?


----------



## Rochambeau (Jul 27, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> No worries... next time is cool. Actually, I don't think many people got into the Accord... maybe 5 or so. :blush:


Sadly enough, I didn't listen to but 5 or six cars myself. I'll do better next time, I am sure.

Great meeting y'all though.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

also i'd like to say it was a pleasure finally meeting npdang. didn't get to talk to him much but at least i got to listen to his car and sounded great . 

also thanks to jun for taking me out to get his car washed , to lunch and the meet! i still got leftovers from my meal still  .


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

donpisto said:


> PS: I do have to say though, I wish I could have a setup like that one person that rolled through, the one with the white 4 runner i believe it was, with the chromed out speakers n' all. That shiz takes the cake hands down.


Oh you mean this one?



















Thanks!
I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

FREQBOX said:


> You were driving the white xb correct?
> I didnt get a chance to talk to you or check out your install.
> I was driving the camo xb
> What are you running in your car?


Yes, meant to hear yours,but,I went over twice and both times people were sitting in your car.I was gonna make a joke about 3 xB and we didn't listen to each others .


here's the car.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2541540


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the fabricated running boards/ground effects.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

technobug said:


> Oh you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curb feelers, chromed grills, orange mud guards and lots of vinyl..... I'm sorry Jun, but you were at the wrong meet!


----------



## technobug (Mar 15, 2005)

Vestax said:


> Curb feelers, chromed grills, orange mud guards and lots of vinyl..... I'm sorry Jun, but you were at the wrong meet!


HAHAHA........

Was that 89 Garnd?


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> No worries... next time is cool. Actually, I don't think many people got into the Accord... maybe 5 or so. :blush:


The Accord sounded really nice. I wish I could do something like that to mine, but I kinda dont wanna cut the door panels or dash. Once I get my front stage, I can finally start working my way up to that level....or at least halfway to that level, haha.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Thanks Levon...


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

I'd love to see this turn into a monthly meet. I was thinking of something like the first or second weekend in each month. Sounds like everything worked out this time around, good job, I'd like to come too if I'm in town by the next time one of these comes around.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

I didn't take very many pictures at the meet since I was too busy chatting or trying to get to listen to people's cars. Here are a few shots to give people the size of the meet. I would say maybe there were 20+ cars throughout the day? This just shows you that car audio is alive and kickin in SoCal and the West Coast.


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

i had fun, even tho i was only there for a little bit, heard a couple cars, got some tips, and all the usual stuff, there are quite a bit of nice sounding cars out there


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

munkeeboi83 said:


>


"munkeeboi83" took a picture of "monkeyboy" listening to horns for the first time. what a kodak moment  

and Jeff, I didn't even get a chance to listen to your install that I helped out w/... hopefully you'll get that thing tuned before i get to listen.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Yup, and I won my CD1E's on EBay Sunday morning for $70.00 so it looks like my truck will be running horns soon.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

It was great seeing everyone again and meeting all the new faces. Awesome turnout too!

I was sad you guys ran off the guy in the 4 runner before I could listen to his setup


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

thanks for letting me use your RTA npdang. 

but i made it sound worse. tuning isn't as easy as it looks. i seem to have lost some midbass and way too hot up top.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

dual700 said:


> Great meet. Nice to meet old faces and new ones.
> We have to repeat this..
> Henry, Low's car sucked...He uses Tru
> Kevin K, I bet my car, you can take Randy Couture, hella buff!!
> ...


you loved it!

i even tuned to the way you liked it...hahhahaha!!


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

95Legend said:


> I'm running TRU
> 
> 
> but only because low forced me to buy it long time ago
> ...


and your car sounds better than engs because of it....!! ask eng to remove the heatsinks off his amps...guts will look so familliar.....oops did i say that outloud????


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

James Bang said:


> and Jeff, I didn't even get a chance to listen to your install that I helped out w/... hopefully you'll get that thing tuned before i get to listen.


there will be other chances.... i need some deadening first =P


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

also i'd like to thank jeff, camry_tuner. we've been talking online for a while and i was glad to meet him! he bought my favorite coffee of all time, lee's coffee ftw! thanks man, lol.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

alphakenny1 said:


> also i'd like to thank jeff, camry_tuner. we've been talking online for a while and i was glad to meet him! he bought my favorite coffee of all time, lee's coffee ftw! thanks man, lol.


It was cool to meet you bro. You gave me the most honest critique of my car out of everyone I think. It was not good, but I respect honestly as it gives me something to build on. 

Funny thing is that said my stage was pulling to the right. Well this perplexed me to no end throughout the whole day as I thought my center was spot on. Well, you were the first dude to listen to my car and if you remember correctly you were just a tad short to reach my clutch to turn on my car to let the AC blow. 

Well I got a couple of other opinions that I respected that said my stage was pulling to the right too.

Anyway, I got into my car to leave and noticed that my seat was pushed forward. Well I didn't think too much of it and put it back. Well when I got home I put in my test disks and tried to figure out where my center went. Well I was stumped as the center was spot on as for as I could tell. I thought maybe my ears were ****ed after djing and going to clubs after all these years. Then I remembered that my seat was forward.

Now to me it seems counter intuitive, but I moved my seat forward and you know what happened, my stage moved right.
So I got my center back. Now to work on mid-bass and my subs moving my stage back.

P.S. **** Lees. My old boss just opened a coffee shop in LB off of Anahein and his coffee rules all. LOL


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

internecine said:


> thanks for letting me use your RTA npdang.
> 
> but i made it sound worse. tuning isn't as easy as it looks. i seem to have lost some midbass and way too hot up top.


No problem at all. Did you try listening in-between the seats? I think that's where you had the mic. 

I also just got the setup back at the meet, so I didn't check any of the settings. It's possible if you had "find window edge" checked, that it would give you a rolled off bass response.

Finding the right settings to measure your car with is probably the hardest thing about it. Where to place the mic, what kind of window settings, averaging, etc.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i did listen between the seats, i placed the mic there because my gf enjoys music as much or more than i do. i know its not going to sound the best for either one of us but i have to compromise.

I have no idea if find window edge was checked or not. i didnt pay attention to any more than the couple buttons you showed me. kinda strange how painful i made the upper end even though it looked relatively smooth up top

lots more to learn.


----------

